
Ask HN: Browser Session Record and Replay - aliencat
I would like to be able to record and replay some simple browser interaction. Like registering a domain on Godaddy. But the web automation tools I had seen are too complex or not open source. Are there open source libraries that can be used for browser automation that could trigger record and reply in a browser?
======
pmontra
Not exactly what you asked for, but if you can code you can use any
integration testing framework for any language and program the browser to fill
out fields, click buttons, read HTML content, etc.

